# Multi Veiltail Pair!



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Alright y'all its time! First time breeding in like 4 years! The pair is conditioned, the spawn tank is set up, everything is ready! I cannot wait to begin my work with veiltails! Shows here I come (In a few months lol)!! 

The male Killian

















And the female Martha


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Good luck on the spawn. VT aren't really my thing, but they're pretty in their own way.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll be watching. ;-)


----------



## FrozenSummerSky (Dec 23, 2014)

going to tag along aka stalk this ^.^


----------



## minikin (Dec 4, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll be keepin my eyes peeled to this thread!


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

VT's gotta love em they were there before any of these new Tail Types and the hobby was pretty much founded with these guys. Even when first got back into the hobby first thing I did was get me a pet store Vt now my girlfriend has him and I've since upgraded but I'm looking forward to watching this good luck


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope the spawn went well!


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

They bred, but most of the eggs were infertile only about 10 hatched, and dad ate them. Unfortunately I lost the female to a columnaris outbreak in my sorority after bringing home a new snail. I lost a total of 7 girls it was awful. Right now I am beginning to condition my Green/Orange DTHM male and Green Masked HM female for a hopeful spawning in about 2 weeks


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry...  Is minion the one you want to breed?


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

I've been reading a lot in the breeding/ Spawn logs about atleast one of the mating pair attempting to spawn suddenly passaing away is this normal and almost expected?


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I am sorry to hear about your girl. SIP. But good luck with your upcoming spawn!



Kaza said:


> I've been reading a lot in the breeding/ Spawn logs about atleast one of the mating pair attempting to spawn suddenly passaing away is this normal and almost expected?


I do not really have experience, but I think it has a lot to do with the stress related to breeding. Stress can weaken the immune system and make them especially vulnerable to illness. Also, bettas can sustain a lot of physical damage from breeding. Both females and males can get pretty badly beaten up during spawning. Some males get really depressed after being removed from the spawning tank as well. I have also heard of sudden heart attacks in rare cases.


----------



## Kaza (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm going to really have to think hard about breeding my pair then. #1)I've just spent over100 bucks on my pair between purchasing and shipping to buying them a 29 gallon tank #2)I'm not sure I'd like to have done all that to give one of them a heart attack esp since I'm not planning on Line Breeding them. I will take a few months to see how they take to eachother considering they will be housed together(Divided) Of course. Learning a lot love these topics


----------

